# Remove dried titebond wood glue!



## RichardWen (Jan 9, 2016)

Hi all, 

I am working on a table top which is glued up with some board. I use titebond 3 and biscuit to joint board together. However, after I applied glue, I didn't clean it up immediately. The glue and drips become hard and it seems impossible to remove. I tried sanding but it take forever to do it. I also use a chisel but I cut into the wood.

In your guys experience, what is the best way to remove harden glue?

Thank you some much.

Richard


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

If you stay after it with a chisel you'll probably end up with a gouge that is harder to fix. Titebond III is waterproof so you won't be able to soak it off. You will have to sand it off. Try coarser sandpaper until you get the glue worn down and then change to finer paper. 

Personally, I always belt sand wood like that first. It gets rid of glue pretty quickly however like any other tool you have to learn how to use it or it will cause more damage.


----------



## Oakwerks (Mar 24, 2013)

I use an ordinary paint scraper.... Works great.... Got the idea from Norm years ago....


----------



## Oakwerks (Mar 24, 2013)

I use an ordinary paint scraper....


----------



## regesullivan (Jan 26, 2007)

Pull scraper.


----------



## Maylar (Sep 3, 2013)

Block plane or cabinet scraper.


----------



## RichardWen (Jan 9, 2016)

Steve Neul said:


> If you stay after it with a chisel you'll probably end up with a gouge that is harder to fix. Titebond III is waterproof so you won't be able to soak it off. You will have to sand it off. Try coarser sandpaper until you get the glue worn down and then change to finer paper.
> 
> Personally, I always belt sand wood like that first. It gets rid of glue pretty quickly however like any other tool you have to learn how to use it or it will cause more damage.


Hi Steve, thanks. I am not very good at belt sander. But I will try.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

RichardWen said:


> Hi Steve, thanks. I am not very good at belt sander. But I will try.


Try to keep the sander flat and pretty much let the weight of the sander do the work. By applying pressure you end up tipping the sander to one corner or the other and this causes dents in the wood that are so slight you can't see them. It's always best when using a hand held belt sander to thoroughly sand the wood with random orbital sander afterwards. Regardless of the skill of the operator it's a case of better safe than sorry by doing this. These dents won't show up until you put a finish on the project, sometimes the finish coat. By then it means refinishing to fix it.


----------



## BernieL (Oct 28, 2011)

I'm with Mylar - block plane and better yet scraper!

If you're new to woodworking, you may not know about scrapers. They are what folks used before sandpaper entered the shop. My scrapers are essential to my workshop. The basic ones are the card scrapers and my Stanley #80, both pictured here but the 2nd picture shows the Stanley #80 cleaning up burn marks left by a dull blade. I've used it to scrape paints and finishes off table tops etc. Learn how to sharpen these tools and they will be good friends in your shop.


----------



## Catpower (Jan 11, 2016)

I have used a flat scraper like Bernie is showing, I did cut a chunk of wood and rounded it over and then cut a kerf in it with the bandsaw, so the blade would fit in the kerf, makes it easier on the hands, if you push it the glue will pop right off, but you will have to go to a wood working store to find one, never was able ti find one in a big box


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

+1 for the scraper suggestion. The burr on the edge has such a fine, fine cutting action. Takes time.
I make my own from pieces of that hard steel strapping that is used to bind slings of lumber. They're not really efficient but for the number of wood carving times that I need them, the price is right.


----------



## bclag (6 mo ago)

Methanol (denatured alcohol) will soften it. Makes it easier to scrape. Leaves a thinner layer to sand.


----------



## _Ogre (Feb 1, 2013)

Thank you for your insight on this 6 year old thread 🤦‍♂️


----------



## DrRobert (Apr 27, 2015)

Heat gun, guys! Scraping dried glue will tear the grain out.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

RichardWen said:


> Hi Steve, thanks. I am not very good at belt sander. But I will try.


If you are not good with belt sander than LEAVE IT ALONE. You can make big mistakes fast.

george


----------



## AlisaBeth (5 mo ago)

Rubbing plain old mayonnaise on it and let it sit for 15 minutes will soften it and you should be able to wipe it off with soap and water and the glue will be gone.


----------



## DrRobert (Apr 27, 2015)

Mayo has oil in it. That could affect staining and finishing.

The heat gun works and is safe.


----------



## allpurpose (Mar 24, 2016)

File this under the horse ran away years ago and you're still trying to close the barn door, but clean it up before, not after it's dry..
I bet you never thought of that fancy schmancy trick..Didja?


----------



## BigCountry79 (Jun 2, 2021)

allpurpose said:


> File this under the horse ran away years ago and you're still trying to close the barn door, but clean it up before, not after it's dry..
> I bet you never thought of that fancy schmancy trick..Didja?


I always get at least a thin film I need to scrape away. Just a yellow tint to the area


----------



## allpurpose (Mar 24, 2016)

BigCountry79 said:


> I always get at least a thin film I need to scrape away. Just a yellow tint to the area


Really? I don't. Wipe it clean with clean water and a rag and lightly sand it after it dries..Should solve the problem. I nice sharp scrapper should get rid of any residue if there's any left..


----------



## DrRobert (Apr 27, 2015)

allpurpose said:


> Really? I don't. Wipe it clean with clean water and a rag and lightly sand it after it dries..Should solve the problem. I nice sharp scrapper should get rid of any residue if there's any left..


This ^^
@BigCountry79 it sounds like you're not cleaning it up thoroughly enough, b/c that shouldn't happen.

What works for me: remove bulk with a scraper, wipe with a wet rage, rinse, wring out and repeat, maybe repeat again on open grain woods. Finish with a dry rag. Old T shirt rags work much better than paper towels. They tend to spread the glue. 

Not a fan of "wait till it gets rubbery"............


----------



## BigCountry79 (Jun 2, 2021)

DrRobert said:


> This ^^
> @BigCountry79 it sounds like you're not cleaning it up thoroughly enough, b/c that shouldn't happen.
> 
> What works for me: remove bulk with a scraper, wipe with a wet rage, rinse, wring out and repeat, maybe repeat again on open grain woods. Finish with a dry rag. Old T shirt rags work much better than paper towels. They tend to spread the glue.
> ...


Yeah, black locust with tbIII seems to be the worst at this. I can clean it up in 5 minutes with a card scraper, so it's not horrible. I'm not certain whether it's really residue, or some reaction to the glue...


----------



## DrRobert (Apr 27, 2015)

BigCountry79 said:


> Yeah, black locust with tbIII seems to be the worst at this. I can clean it up in 5 minutes with a card scraper, so it's not horrible. I'm not certain whether it's really residue, or some reaction to the glue...


If you clean it thoroughly enough there is zero glue residue. But whatever works, works, right? I’ve had too many times where I thought I sanded or scraped it all off, only to find it when staining, particularly on crevices and corners. I use a toothbrush there.


----------



## Bob Bengal (Jan 2, 2021)

DrRobert said:


> I use a toothbrush there.


Please expand on that, I don't understand what a tooth brush can do for glue squeeze out or residue.


----------



## DrRobert (Apr 27, 2015)

Bob Bengal said:


> Please expand on that, I don't understand what a tooth brush can do for glue squeeze out or residue.


It works better than trying to scrape it out, that’s all I can tell you. You scrub out the bulk of the glue, I’m usually dipping it on water 2-3 times and follow up with a putty knife covered with a rag.


----------



## Woodworking Wolf (Sep 17, 2021)

Edit - posted this before I saw @DrRobert's response.



Bob Bengal said:


> Please expand on that, I don't understand what a tooth brush can do for glue squeeze out or residue.


I'm a glue wiper. Not to answer for @DrRobert, but I think he's talking about when the glue is wet and he is wiping it off. I sometimes use a tooth brush to get into areas I can't easily get a wet rag into. Also, the bristles get down into deep grain better than a rag on wood like red oak.

FWIW, my dad used to use a sponge instead of a rag. And he showed me to use a toothbrush. I don't ever remember him having a problem with glue showing after applying his finish.


----------

